# Créer deux réseaux Wifi avec un seul routeur WiFi?



## So6 (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Désolé de créer un second topic en cinq minutes mais le sujet étant totalement différent...

Nous aurions besoin d'avoir deux réseaux Wifi chez nous (un pour les gens qui sont hébergés en chambre d'hôte et un pour nous). Pour des raisons d'économie (de matériel, d'énergie etc) je suis à la recherche d'un routeur WiFi à brancher à une Freebox.

Je voudrais créer deux réseaux WiFi avec ce routeur WiFi (sans utiliser le réseau WiFi de la Freebox, qui n'est pas stable).

Savez-vous s'il existe sur le marché ce genre de routeur WiFi? Mes recherches sont restées infructueuses...

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h23 ----------

Bon ok, je suis naze.

-> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC343Z/A/Time-Capsule-1TB?fnode=MTY1NDA0Mg&mco=MTMzNzU2Mjk

Mais je maintiens la question : si je veux autre chose que du matériel Apple? ;-)


----------



## Zyrol (21 Août 2010)

En cherchant vite fait j'ai trouvé ça : 

http://www.netgear.fr/produits/produit.php?prod=WNDR3400



> Support SSID multiple : paramétrez un second réseau pour les invités soumis à des restrictions d'accès, ou un réseau dédié au jeu et à la vidéo


----------



## So6 (21 Août 2010)

Merci !!


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Août 2010)

Pas besoin d'une Time capsule une borne airport extreme ( dual band)  fera l'affaire http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC340Z/A/AirPort-Extreme?fnode=MTY1NDA0Mg&mco=MTM3OTk0MjI


----------

